
HQ Trivia co-founder Colin Kroll dead at 35 - colinprince
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46586518
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18693689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18693689)

